# Antenna cable replacement.



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

I broke the connectors that go into the back of the radio. The AM/FM/XM plugs.. I'm pretty sure I need GM part # 19118727 but can't figure out how or where it plugs into. All I need is the FM/AM part with the black/purple connector so I can have FM again.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004J...1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=gm+19118727 here is so you see what connectors I'm talking about the black and yellow ones


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Depending on if you have Nav, it may go all the way to the antenna on the roof.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nav or not…..they ALL go above the headliner to the base unit on the roof……I watched a guy at the dealer change one….yuckey job….requires headliner drop.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

With Nav, the cable from the radio might stop at a splitter. I know I've seen a splitter on the schematics to split the GPS signal. But I don't remember what happens to the AM/FM. Maybe that's pass-though, or it uses a different cable. But if OP doesn't have Nav, that's neither here nor there.

Edit: The fun part: I'm not sure where the splitter is. I didn't look that up. I ass/u/me-d the dash.


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

I pulled the headliner down just far enough to see the connectors from the base of the antenna. Part 19118727s connector doesn't match the base antenna connectors but Part 19118744s does. I attatched images so you can see.
I probably have to bring the headliner down and take the dash apart to find the splitter or where the 2 connectors to the radio come from. From the radio the radio antenna cable runs alongside the main harness and up into that grey tube/rectangle/box just above the radio. I haven't traced it out of that box yet.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The schematic says only Nav units have the splitter, but the component locator says cars with RPO codes "UE1 and UYS" have them. It's located "in the passenger compartment, near the bottom of the right front A-pillar." Looking at the diagram, I'd pull the glove compartment and look to the right. There's a module there. Then look above that one.


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks ChevyGuy! It's right behind the passenger kick panel and runs up through the cavity under dash airbag with the harness into the grey tube/box then snakes down behind the passenger side center vent to the radio


----------

